# Time To Vote Rtf!



## Kenneth Niles Bora (Jul 1, 2004)

TIME TO VOTE RTF!
　
It is now time to vote for your favorite entry in the creative writing contest team!
　


> Any finger to keyboard effort including the sentence *"The Retriever Training Forum is*" will be in the drawing. Participants must post the response in this thread. It will have a deadline, ten days, Sunday, May 6th at midnight EDST this thread will be locked. 2 prizes will be awarded. Each will be 3 jars of Pure Vermont Maple Syrup. One prize will go to a random drawing of all entered names. The second will be chosen by RTF herself in a second thread where all rtf folks vote one time for one story/entrant to win. That thread will also have a time limit, May 7th to May 11th, then it be locked. It WILL be possible for the same person to win both boxes of 3 jars of syrup! Random draw and vote count with both happen on May12th.


　
Vote in this thread. Make it simple for me please as I will be counting them. You all get 1 vote and there is no second place. For example type "I vote for post #1". 
So find the now locked contest thread. Read them all and vote please. 
　
　
Ken


----------



## sandyg (Feb 10, 2010)

I vote for post #27.


----------



## jerod (May 2, 2011)

I vote for #22


----------



## Vicky Trainor (May 19, 2003)

Here is a link to the closed contest writing thread.

http://retrievertraining.net/forums/showthread.php?t=84087


----------



## 2tall (Oct 11, 2006)

I vote for #48..


----------



## Byron Musick (Sep 19, 2008)

Post # 62

Lots of good ones out there, tough to choose but I did...


----------



## Mike Tome (Jul 22, 2004)

I vote for #71


----------



## T-Pines (Apr 17, 2007)

#62 ... nicely done, Nancy.


----------



## Bill Watson (Jul 13, 2005)

I vote for #12 for sure, Bill


----------



## Lady Duck Hunter (Jan 9, 2003)

I cast my vote for Post # 84.


----------



## Vicky Trainor (May 19, 2003)

I vote for #84


----------



## MooseGooser (May 11, 2003)

I vote fer #104.... Vicky ,,you is brilliant!

Remember,, I get outa here soon,, so I is gonna suck up a bit to the Head nurse that *CANT FOLLER DIRECTIONS*!!!!

There goes my Avatar agin!

No seriously The hands down winner is *#71*

MICHAELBAKER


----------



## Lesa Cozens Dauphin (Sep 13, 2005)

My vote is 62.

lesa c


----------



## John Montenieri (Jul 6, 2009)

I vote for #70


----------



## The Snows (Jul 19, 2004)

A vote for #71


----------



## Vicky Trainor (May 19, 2003)

Michael Baker said:


> I vote fer #104.... Vicky ,,you is brilliant!
> 
> Remember,, I get outa her soon,, so I is gonna suck up a bit for the Head nurse that *CANT FOLLER DIRECTIONS*!!!!
> 
> ...



Gooser,
I was going to vote for your posts, but Ken said we could only vote for one post. I wasn't sure how I could get away with voting for #37-41!! (Now who can't FOLLER directions! Ken said only your first post would count!!!!)


----------



## browndoggirls (Dec 5, 2009)

Gotta vote for #84!
(RTF IS... what gets you through every step)


----------



## MooseGooser (May 11, 2003)

Vicky Trainor said:


> Gooser,
> I was going to vote for your posts, but Ken said we could only vote for one post. I wasn't sure how I could get away with voting for #37-41!! (Now who can't FOLLER directions! Ken said only your first post would count!!!!)


 
Dang It!!! It WAS my first POST!!
To explain the "asylum" that we have here,, I coulda wrotes a BOOK!!
A whole Chapter on YOU!!!:razz:

Member how I ended my essay. I dont want anyMORE of that "elixer" that the Camo waerin black hoodie substance pusher is promotin. After I started puttin that stuff on Hot dogs with Pickel rlish,, I am so addicted now,, its gone take the Iefel Tower of steps to complete the program to get off that stuff...

That Bora Dude is a Powerful entity..... He will have yer soul in no time with that stuff... Plus he kin make it rain frogs!!!

Whats it like on the outside?

MICHAELBAKER (526-85-9608):razz:


----------



## WhackndStack6 (Aug 10, 2011)

Comeee onn three people sacrificed their post for mine #9.. I knew I shoulda waited to post it so people dont forget about it.

My vote though goes to post #21 because IK he would share some of that sweet stuff with me. (At least I hope you do RK)


----------



## PamK (Jul 10, 2010)

It was hard to pick but #84.


----------



## Donald Flanagan (Mar 17, 2009)

I like # 71


----------



## Donald Flanagan (Mar 17, 2009)

WhackndStack6 said:


> Comeee onn three people sacrificed their post for mine #9.. I knew I shoulda waited to post it so people dont forget about it.
> 
> My vote though goes to post #21 because IK he would share some of that sweet stuff with me. (At least I hope you do RK)


Yours was awesome, and took the posts in new directions. I almost chose it, but I had to go with 71.


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

Lots of good ones but I vote for 71.


----------



## awclark (Oct 20, 2007)

#71...very clever.


----------



## lennie (Jan 15, 2003)

I vote for #8

But everyone did a great job!


----------



## Jeff Bartlett (Jan 7, 2006)

84 hands down. great effort to all others


----------



## DUCK DGS (Nov 29, 2007)

Lots of very talented contributors but #84 is my favorite.

Sue


----------



## Brad (Aug 4, 2009)

My vote is for #9


----------



## ErinsEdge (Feb 14, 2003)

Post number #70


----------



## jgrammer (Jun 23, 2008)

My vote still goes to #9.


----------



## Marvin S (Nov 29, 2006)

Many are very good, but 70 takes the blue, IMO .


----------



## Bridget Bodine (Mar 4, 2008)

I vote for #70

Unfortunately the next one (after #70) does not have RTF IS in a *sentence* as the rules state....;-) "including the sentence *"The Retriever Training Forum is"*


----------



## Deleted On Request (Jan 28, 2011)

As much as I would like to vote for #45 I don't feel right voting for my own post, so #71 it is. "Rope!" is the new "Toast!"


----------



## cakaiser (Jul 12, 2007)

My vote is for #70


----------



## frontier (Nov 3, 2003)

I vote for #70


----------



## classact2731 (Apr 23, 2011)

Bridget Bodine said:


> I vote for #70
> 
> Unfortunately the next one (after #70) does not have RTF IS in a *sentence* as the rules state....;-) "including the sentence *"The Retriever Training Forum is"*


*It says in text not in sentence*

My vote is for #62 good luck to all .


----------



## Bridget Bodine (Mar 4, 2008)

read the rules again, It says what I had in quotes...... ""including the sentence *"The Retriever Training Forum is""*


that is what quotations are for....


----------



## Kenneth Niles Bora (Jul 1, 2004)

All you guys are goofy as heck, and you all are the reason I love RTF. Had to chat with the janitor about this very thing today. We both agree rtfers are like everyone. Our ability to take direction is a cross section of societies as a hole. All you guys are goofy as heck. Did I say that already? Seeing as the writing in the contest did not follow the exact guideline. There is no reason the voting should not be the same. And seeing as a post number has a lead that arguably one could say did not get all of the sentence. Well to heck with it. you may edit/change your vote as often as you want up until the close. BUT you still only get one vote! And seeing as only 35 folk have voted out of 2,948 active members. Who knows who will win. Lets pick a winner rtf!
　
.


----------



## 7pntail (Jan 20, 2010)

Post 71 takes liquid gold! 

And, thank you Ken for a creative post and your willingness to go to the effort to make, bottle, and send. Very giving of your time!


----------



## Illinois Bob (Feb 3, 2007)

I vote for #84 too


----------



## Jennisue (Mar 27, 2011)

# 71 gets my vote! Too Funny!!!


----------



## BJGatley (Dec 31, 2011)

Post 84 has my vote.


----------



## classact2731 (Apr 23, 2011)

Bridget Bodine said:


> read the rules again, It says what I had in quotes...... ""including the sentence *"The Retriever Training Forum is""*
> 
> 
> that is what quotations are for....


To enter, a person *must use the words" The Retriever Training Forum is" someplace in the text.* It does not need to be the first sentence. Just in the text. It can be anything, limerick, Haiku, free style poem, short story, personal remembrance. Any finger to keyboard effort including the sentence "The Retriever Training Forum is"

I do not care as I voted for a different post but it says someplace in text. good luck to all. LMAO )


----------



## kjrice (May 19, 2003)

Vote for Pedro


----------



## Kasomor (Nov 29, 2008)

#71, of course


----------



## Kenneth Niles Bora (Jul 1, 2004)

kjrice said:


> Vote for Pedro


 
hello???


.


----------



## kjrice (May 19, 2003)

Ken Bora said:


> hello???
> 
> 
> .


----------



## Erin Lynes (Apr 6, 2008)

I vote for #35!!!!


----------



## Troopers Mom (Nov 19, 2005)

#62 for sure.


----------



## Kenneth Niles Bora (Jul 1, 2004)

kjrice said:


>


is that 7pintail and Shayne?


.


----------



## yellow machine (Dec 7, 2005)

I vote for #71


----------



## Bridget Bodine (Mar 4, 2008)

classact2731 said:


> To enter, a person must use the words" The Retriever Training Forum is" someplace in the text. It does not need to be the first sentence. Just in the text. It can be anything, limerick, Haiku, free style poem, short story, personal remembrance. *Any finger to keyboard effort including the sentence "The Retriever Training Forum is"*
> 
> I do not care as I voted for a different post but it says someplace in text. good luck to all. LMAO )


This IS pretty funny....how people read and process differently....

Please see the new bolded sentence....from YOUR quote.... now LMAO ;-)

Does not matter to me either ,(other than I know I am correct , the way that I read it) 
I am not going to win, I like #70 and it is KEN'S contest and he is the final judge....good luck to all !!!


----------



## Kenneth Niles Bora (Jul 1, 2004)

Bridget Bodine said:


> ...and it is KEN'S contest and he is the final judge....good luck to all !!!


I actually am doing no judging at all. 
Other than a rollie eyes simile for how "We" (that is a collective), are able to argue over a simple vote in a creative writing contest. 
It is RTF's contest and she is judging it. Simple popular vote wins one prize and a number randomizer will draw the random draw prize. And really all of us won by being able to read the work maple syrup motivated you all to do. On a side note, I now understand why that Pilate feller kept a hand washing sink in his office! 
You guys can make the simplest thing so hard.
　
.


----------



## Lady Duck Hunter (Jan 9, 2003)

"The Retriever Training Forum is all about dogs fetching things, or not."

There... I have my entry for next year's contest!

Ken, Thanks for providing this little distraction for our group!

I have a bottle of your liquid gold still unopened on the shelf. Angie gave it as judges gifts a couple of weeks ago and I was lucky enough to have said yes to her judging assignment when she asked!


----------



## Daniel J Simoens (Jul 7, 2011)

#71 gets my seal of approval


----------



## Renee P. (Dec 5, 2010)

After great thought and consideration, I cast my vote for...#98.

There were many great entries, especially #35, but of all the pieces this is the one that really made me think, as great literature should. Why, I ask, did the purge occur?

I want to read more by this author. I need to know: Why the purge. Why???:shock:

Edit: Well darn I just looked and I think #98 forgot a few words and may not be eligible...


----------



## sandyg (Feb 10, 2010)

I was hoping that the popular vote was going to include only the entries that followed the instructions but I guess not. Good to know for next year...


----------



## Renee P. (Dec 5, 2010)

Bridget Bodine said:


> read the rules again, It says what I had in quotes...... ""including the sentence *"The Retriever Training Forum is""*
> 
> 
> that is what quotations are for....


Well here's one for the grammar police: Is "The retriever training forum is" technically a sentence??? I don't think so, and few of the entries contained actual sentences---they were poems. But I think they are consistent with what Ken asked for.

For example, he also wrote that the entries must contain the "words" "The Retriever Training Forum is" and he implied it could be any form of writing. It seems cross word puzzle style is in the same spirit as poetry. 

My 2 cents.


----------



## sandyg (Feb 10, 2010)

mitty said:


> Well here's one for the grammar police: Is "The retriever training forum is" technically a sentence??? I don't think so, and few of the entries contained actual sentences---they were poems. But I think they are consistent with what Ken asked for.
> 
> For example, he also wrote that the entries must contain the "words" "The Retriever Training Forum is" and he implied it could be any form of writing. It seems cross word puzzle style is in the same spirit as poetry.
> 
> My 2 cents.


Yeah, that poem was clever but it didn't follow the instructions. Same as when I'm training and my dog stops by my truck on the way back from a mark to bring me a beer. It's clever, but it's not right.


----------



## runnindawgz (Oct 3, 2007)

It was fun reading that thread - thanks Ken. 

I never put down my own words but enjoyed reading the others...a few made me laugh, a few made me cry. My vote: 

*#84!*


----------



## Daniel J Simoens (Jul 7, 2011)

Is there really this much argument about the “rules” of this “contest”??? I know the syrup is suppose to be really good but come on people. 

“Ohhhhh post #687 spelled “Forum” wrong, they should be DQ’d!!!” 

You just can’t have fun with anything these days.


----------



## sandyg (Feb 10, 2010)

Daniel J Simoens said:


> Is there really this much argument about the “rules” of this “contest”??? I know the syrup is suppose to be really good but come on people.
> 
> “Ohhhhh post #687 spelled “Forum” wrong, they should be DQ’d!!!”
> 
> You just can’t have fun with anything these days.


The people who followed the rules spent time thinking about how to incorporate the phrase "the retriever training forum is" into their work. Had they known it was optional they may have taken a different creative path.

Do you go to a trial or a test and do your own thing because running dogs is fun? Or is it that to get a ribbon you follow the rules? Is it fair to the people that followed the rules that the rules are now being abandoned? 

All anyone had to do is post the phrase "the retriever training forum is." and they would have qualified to win three bottles of syrup. They didn't even have to type it, they could have cut and paste or just hit the "quote" button and bashed their keyboard to get the minimum number of characters to submit a reply. (damn, I wish I had thought of this sooner!)


----------



## Bridget Bodine (Mar 4, 2008)

How about we move the rules debate over to the thread I just started on PLaying within the rules....I feel bad for bringing up the whole RULES thing....in this thread....


----------



## Bud (Dec 11, 2007)

#71 just for thinking outside the box


----------



## Chris Videtto (Nov 4, 2010)

lots of good reading....I have to go with 84!


----------



## LucyTudeOn4Feet (Nov 15, 2009)

I vote for #84. This was a cool contest!


----------



## 7pntail (Jan 20, 2010)

Ken Bora said:


> is that 7pintail and Shayne?
> 
> 
> .





Ken, don't think this didn't go unnoticed! My timing will be impeccable for retribution--might take years, but it will come!


----------



## Dogtrainer4God (Oct 10, 2006)

Had to do #71 - so good! (Though 3, 20, 26, 56, 62, 70,and 79 were contenders!)


----------



## wheelhorse (Nov 13, 2005)

#84

Although #71 was very close.


----------



## Chris Atkinson (Jan 3, 2003)

Those who are commenting about #71 not following the rules: 

if:

*T* - the letter started the first line;
*H* - the letter started the second line;
*E* - the letter started the third line;

Would there still be commentary that the rules were not followed? 

Sincere thanks to Ken for putting this contest on for the enjoyment of all RTF folks. I kind of hope the winners are folks who have never experienced Ken's syrup or the wonder of real, pure, 100% maple syrup. The only log cabin in this equation is the sugar shack that Ken uses to cook down sap into gold.

Chris


----------



## MooseGooser (May 11, 2003)

See..

There is the head master visiting today, givin us all a pat on the head, and makin the world whole again, by makin us think about what we do as a hole!!

My goal in life now that Head master has helped me heal is to be more like him.. He is my Idol as of today.. I think that is a Huge step for MICHAELBAKER...

Thanks for the pat on the head ,and the peanut head master..

I will say however,,,, that I think you too are an enabler,, that doesnt realise the horror of addiction..

That stuff that that Uncle fester look alike dude pedels here becomes a crutch that you just cant live without... It IS INDEED a wonderful prize,,, but its also such an evil...

I even started pourin it on my knees and lickin it off..

Beware all..

MICHAELBAKER


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

Just cause I feel #71 followed the rules, although a little different than the traditional interpretation, I'm gonna vote for them!

And for some reason I can't get the commercial for Pace Picante Sauce out of my head: "Get a rope""

And for those who want to take something that is suppose to be fun and turn it into a big cheese fest:

*G*ood luck to #71
*O*h the syrup will be so yummy

*P*lease enjoy the liquid gold
*O*h how we will all be jealous
*U*nless of course you want to share
*N*ow wouldn't that be sweet
*D*on't worry about the haters

*S*ome people will always whine
*A*nd complain for
*N*o good reason
*D*on't worry be happy!!


----------



## Renee P. (Dec 5, 2010)

Michael Baker said:


> See..
> 
> There is the head master visiting today, givin us all a pat on the head, and makin the world whole again, by makin us think about what we do as a hole!!
> 
> ...


I think FOM gave you the wrong avatar...you must have The Precious...


----------



## Happy Gilmore (Feb 29, 2008)

mitty said:


> I think FOM gave you the wrong avatar...you must have The Precious...


All I can think of is the Southpark porn episode........


----------



## Chris Atkinson (Jan 3, 2003)

Paul "Happy" Gilmore said:


> All I can think of is the Southpark porn episode........


I've not watched much South Park in the last 10 years, but I did recently see the Facebook episode and that was absolutely hilarious! (still not on facebook.....Chris)


----------



## Kenneth Niles Bora (Jul 1, 2004)

Chris Atkinson said:


> I've not watched much South Park in the last 10 years, but I did recently see the Facebook episode and that was absolutely hilarious! (still not on facebook.....Chris)


 
have you seen the shake weight / old fashon, episode?


.


----------



## Kenneth Niles Bora (Jul 1, 2004)

and quiet you knuckleheads, can't you see we're voting!?




.


----------



## Gun_Dog2002 (Apr 22, 2003)

Gooser said Head Master.......ROFL.....

/Paul


----------



## classact2731 (Apr 23, 2011)

Chris Atkinson said:


> Those who are commenting about #71 not following the rules:
> 
> if:
> 
> ...


----------



## Chris Atkinson (Jan 3, 2003)

classact2731 said:


> Chris Atkinson said:
> 
> 
> > Those who are commenting about #71 not following the rules:
> ...


----------



## duk4me (Feb 20, 2008)

As usual RTF is putting the dis in disfunctional family.


----------



## zorklady (Mar 14, 2009)

I vote for #62


----------



## duk4me (Feb 20, 2008)

duk4me said:


> As usual RTF is putting the dis in disfunctional family.


Hey I put RTF is do I qualify? Phonetically challenged if you know what I mean.


----------



## sandyg (Feb 10, 2010)

Chris Atkinson said:


> classact2731 said:
> 
> 
> > I never saw Ken say that all the required words had to be written in a certain sequence, or in a certain pattern. (vertical, diagonal, horizontal, or some other more complex pattern)
> ...


----------



## Chris Krause (Jun 29, 2011)

# 84 gets my vote


----------



## john fallon (Jun 20, 2003)

> No need to get all convoluted. Many entries did not follow the rules. An entry with the first letter of every line containing almost every letter of the required phrase may be clever but it doesn't follow the rules.


Hey Ken Bora, can we get a ruling on this ?

john


----------



## Chris Atkinson (Jan 3, 2003)

john fallon said:


> Hey Ken Bora, can we get a ruling on this ?
> 
> john


Ken, please disregard this request.

This is supposed to be fun.

Smile John. Smile Sandy.

Why not be like me and hope that Class Act wins all 6 bottles....


----------



## j towne (Jul 27, 2006)

I vote for 71. 

Nice contest Ken. I would have entered but would have broke the rules by spelling retriezer wrong or something.


----------



## Deleted On Request (Jan 28, 2011)

Chris Atkinson said:


> Ken, please disregard this request.
> 
> This is supposed to be fun.
> 
> ...


Chris, do you really think that people who are by nature competitive can just have fun without getting all wound up about a contest? 


"But I'm tryin, Ringo. I'm tryin' real hard to be the shepherd...."


----------



## M&K's Retrievers (May 31, 2009)

FinnLandR said:


> Chris, do you really think that people who are by nature competitive can just have fun without getting all wound up about a contest?
> 
> 
> "But I'm tryin, Ringo. I'm tryin' real hard to be the shepherd...."


Honey Bunny, regards,


----------



## John Lash (Sep 19, 2006)

#71.......


----------



## JS (Oct 27, 2003)

I vote for #71 because of all the whiners. Everyone who votes is a judge. Don't like whining about the judging.

Besides, this was supposed to be fun. It ain't the National, folks. 

JS


----------



## Daniel J Simoens (Jul 7, 2011)




----------



## Stephen Whitley (Feb 3, 2007)

Another vote for #84


----------



## Lady Duck Hunter (Jan 9, 2003)

Daniel J Simoens said:


>


I love it!


----------



## M&K's Retrievers (May 31, 2009)

Another for #71


----------



## twall (Jun 5, 2006)

#51 gets my vote.

Tom


----------



## Kenneth Niles Bora (Jul 1, 2004)

7pntail said:


> Ken, don't think this didn't go unnoticed! My timing will be impeccable for retribution--might take years, but it will come!


we don't have years, only one day, today, Friday the 11th. One of the Moderators will lock this at 12:00 p.m. and the voting will be done.



.


----------



## john fallon (Jun 20, 2003)

Today is Thursday the 10Th as its now 11.28 PM
12:00 is ether noon or midnight.

So Ken when does this contest realy end:razz:

11:59 PM regards

john


----------



## Kenneth Niles Bora (Jul 1, 2004)

john fallon said:


> Today is Thursday the 10Th as its now 11.28
> 12:00 is ether noon or midnight.
> 
> So Ken when does this contest realy end:razz:
> ...


 
what part of p.m. threw ya John?
I was planning on being sleepyby and that NORMAL folk would be a readin' my post at the first light dogs wake um up time. Silly me, not factoring you in! Maybe if you read outloud it will help sink in. Read the date and time I typed. If you still struggle, call me and I'll talk ya through it!!!!!!




.



.


----------



## Deb Stukey (Dec 3, 2004)

number eighty four (84)


----------



## Lady Duck Hunter (Jan 9, 2003)

Number 84 has my vote!


----------



## Martha Lancaster (Sep 5, 2003)

I liked #51 the best!


----------



## Lady Duck Hunter (Jan 9, 2003)

I vote for number 84


----------



## Renee P. (Dec 5, 2010)

Lady Duck Hunter said:


> I vote for number 84





Lady Duck Hunter said:


> Number 84 has my vote!





Lady Duck Hunter said:


> I cast my vote for Post # 84.


You've voted at least three times. Is this supposed to be funny?


----------



## Daniel J Simoens (Jul 7, 2011)

User Name Posts 
Ken Bora 9 
sandyg 5 
Lady Duck Hunter 5 
Bridget Bodine 4 
Chris Atkinson 4 
mitty 4 
classact2731 3 
Vicky Trainor 3 
Daniel J Simoens 3 
MooseGooser v2.0 3 
M&K's Retrievers 2 
Donald Flanagan 2 
7pntail 2 
john fallon 2 
duk4me 2 
FinnLandR 2 
kjrice 2


----------



## Illinois Bob (Feb 3, 2007)

mitty said:


> You've voted at least three times. Is this supposed to be funny?


 
Chicago style


----------



## Guest (May 11, 2012)

My vote is for #70


----------



## Lady Duck Hunter (Jan 9, 2003)

I'm for # 84.


----------



## Bridget Bodine (Mar 4, 2008)

Is it 12 pm yet?


----------

